# Helping out the new chef



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

I have this problem, I am a knife nerd. I have literally a hundred carbon steel chefs knives, some of them I put new handles on and they go into my wrap others I buy and they aren't quite what I wanted. I tried ebay but i don't want to sell to strangers. I want to sell these tools to young chefs who otherwise would not be able to afford such a knife. The other thing is knives are personal and need to be tested before buying. I own a restaurant in Brooklyn with a kitchen as you need to test a few before you choose. I'm an old chef and restaurateur, it's not about the money, I bought them over the years not paying much and I'll cost the knife when I meet the chef means based. Its about giving back a bit to the trade that's supported me, I won't ship and even if that weren't the case I wouldn't break the rules of this site either so no personal messages, Is there a local NYC chef site of a place where young chefs BS . I want to see a young talented commis put that f dick, henkels or sabatier back where it should be. Not in some Yuppies kitchen draw. Help me out guys with a forum to meet chefs who need tools and need a break and I can maybe help with a antique knife that will last a professional chef his entire working life. Looks like a scam but at 53 just trying to help.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

I wish you'd have worded your post better. A big rambling paragraph with a vague title is just very hard to read.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Sounds to me like chipshopman has very many knives collected over the years and he is willing to give back to his trade by offering the right young chef the right knife at the right price. Did I hear you correctly chef?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Try the culinary schools


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi chip,

I'm with foodpump, a community college food program would be a pretty good place to maybe find an instructor, for an ally, that could have you show up at the beginning of each semester and offer up your knives to the young students on a budget. 

Maybe there is an option of an "at risk" youth cooking program or other rehab program where you could feel good about passing them on to someone that may be able to change their lives with your knives!

Good luck!


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

Pat Pat said:


> I wish you'd have worded your post better. A big rambling paragraph with a vague title is just very hard to read.


Yeah, I'm a career chef not a writer.


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

drirene said:


> Sounds to me like chipshopman has very many knives collected over the years and he is willing to give back to his trade by offering the right young chef the right knife at the right price. Did I hear you correctly chef?


Sounds about right. Knives are personal, my collection is nearly complete and I bought a ton of knives that I rehandled, reformed and repurposed. These are the ones left over. Any knife I sell I need to meet the chef and see him work. Sliding scale will not sell to none trade. You never know if the right dedicated trainee chef comes along with the passion and dedication needed I may even sell him a custom finished knife for a buck. Moving onto a new project and wife is pissed off with grinders and stones. All knives are 1950's and before. Some 1875, I'll give you a go but its a work of art that's going to be redone for me.
'


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

sgmchef said:


> Hi chip,
> 
> I'm with foodpump, a community college food program would be a pretty good place to maybe find an instructor, for an ally, that could have you show up at the beginning of each semester and offer up your knives to the young students on a budget.
> 
> ...


You in NYC?


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

Pat Pat said:


> I wish you'd have worded your post better. A big rambling paragraph with a vague title is just very hard to read.


I want to meet a passionate trainee chef with real potential who maybe can't afford the best knive. I'll work with him in my restaurant kitchen in Brooklyn and if he is who he claims to be he'll leave with a knife that will last a lifetime at a price he can afford. Just trying to give back


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

foodpump said:


> Try the culinary schools


The have deals for crappy stainless steel. This is carbon. A differnet animal


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Yes, carbon steel IS completly different from inexpensive s/s, and most culinary students will not know about carbon steel or how it performs unless they actually use it and can register a difference

So, let them.


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

chipshopman said:


> You in NYC?


Retired in Sparta, WI area enjoying my new hobby, photographing lightning.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Uh..Sgmchef, just out of curiosity, how do you protect yourself when you shoot those pics?


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

foodpump said:


> Uh..Sgmchef, just out of curiosity, how do you protect yourself when you shoot those pics?


Hi foodpump!

I'm on an all wood elevated, covered deck, on a wood home addition (all built by the Amish) laying down on a recliner with rubber feet (you can see my knees and feet in this first image). I have a grounded, steel, wind mill taller than the house, also grounded and metal roof barn within 100 feet. I know it isn't 100%, but that path of least resistance thing makes me feel pretty safe.


----------



## chipshopman (Mar 6, 2014)

sgmchef said:


> Retired in Sparta, WI area enjoying my new hobby, photographing lightning.
> View attachment 65372


Lucky, running a pub in brooklyn and just about to start the first vegan fast food venture in rhe states. No rest


----------



## sgmchef (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey Chip,

I'm an omnivore! There are a lot of amazing Vegan dishes so I hope you have a bounty of success!

Come to think of it I'd love the Pub Grub too! Good food is good food!

I hope you carve some time for you and your bride... workaholics, geez...


----------



## rittenremedy (Apr 18, 2016)

If you ever change your mind, or can't give them all away, let me know! I may be a dirty yuppie, but I'm willing to learn and willing to learn carbon.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Hey Chip,
A great place for you to find young chefs may be at the CUNY school, Kingsbridge Community College in your borough. Good luck!

https://www.kbcc.cuny.edu/academicdepartments/tah/culinary_arts/Pages/CulinaryArts.aspx


----------

